# Canon t5i short video (advice encouraged)



## tween_the_banks (Jan 9, 2015)

So far I like the way the Canon is shooting. I've figured a few things out since uploading this video but if any of you see places that could use improvement let me know. As of now I'm dialing the contrast back because as you'll see in the 16 sec video, the oranges and reds are too bright.
Thanks folks.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 10, 2015)

Looking good - you are off to a good start - the more you shoot and edit the better they will become.  I am just beginning to play with videography myself so I really can't give any pointers!  You are ahead of me!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 12, 2015)

love the slider style shots. you are looking really good ! i am just working through my first year of video and have really enjoyed it ( most of the time )    i would suggest a tripod with a fluid head for steadiness or a gimbal type mount for handholding. my slider should be here today and i can't wait !


----------



## Sterling (Jan 12, 2015)

Cool shots!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jan 13, 2015)

FERAL ONE said:


> love the slider style shots. you are looking really good ! i am just working through my first year of video and have really enjoyed it ( most of the time )    i would suggest a tripod with a fluid head for steadiness or a gimbal type mount for handholding. my slider should be here today and i can't wait !



What kind of slider did you order? I tried making one before purchasing mine but the quality wasn't there.

Thanks for the kind words folks!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 13, 2015)

a konova k2, i tried to make one too LOL it was a pure waste of effort !


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jan 14, 2015)

FERAL ONE said:


> a konova k2, i tried to make one too LOL it was a pure waste of effort !



That's the slider I have. I believe it is the k2. I like it. Only complaint I have is that all of the add-ons are nearly, if not equally, expensive as the slider itself.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Great start.  Dslr video always looks great honestly. It is the closest you will get to a big screen camera.  Just keep on filming and have fun. Be creative and film what your eye sees as interesting. Get a good group of lenses to use. Definitely get a 50mm and a good wide angle. Something with some zoom is good but going to need alot of light to get it right. 
I find the 50mm is going to be your more dramatic central focus lens and a good wide angle for good fill of scenery. I like a 10 - 20 mm myself


----------



## natureman (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice looking footage.  The Konova slider seems to be popular.  My first slider was a DIY Igus motorized unit.  I sold it and now have an Ifootage Shark Slider.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jan 15, 2015)

Millyville Hunter said:


> Great start.  Dslr video always looks great honestly. It is the closest you will get to a big screen camera.  Just keep on filming and have fun. Be creative and film what your eye sees as interesting. Get a good group of lenses to use. Definitely get a 50mm and a good wide angle. Something with some zoom is good but going to need alot of light to get it right.
> I find the 50mm is going to be your more dramatic central focus lens and a good wide angle for good fill of scenery. I like a 10 - 20 mm myself



We have a 50mm but my wife mainly uses it. I'm not sure why but the focus for me is tricky. 
Regarding the wide angle lenses, we are trying to save up for one. Them babies are high


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jan 15, 2015)

Millyville Hunter said:


> Great start.  Dslr video always looks great honestly. It is the closest you will get to a big screen camera.  Just keep on filming and have fun. Be creative and film what your eye sees as interesting. Get a good group of lenses to use. Definitely get a 50mm and a good wide angle. Something with some zoom is good but going to need alot of light to get it right.
> I find the 50mm is going to be your more dramatic central focus lens and a good wide angle for good fill of scenery. I like a 10 - 20 mm myself



Oh, and by the way, I subscribed to your youtube channel a year or so ago. Good stuff. I could learn quite a bit from you fellows regarding camera work, especially low light conditions and how to get the camera shooting to the best of its abilities.


----------

